
The C++ FQA is on GitHub - jeffreyrogers
http://yosefk.com/blog/the-c-fqa-is-on-github.html
======
natch
Why not explain why it is called "Frequently Questioned Answers?" Yes it's
cute, ten points for you, but is that the only reason?

